# zune to jetta



## hediki12 (Oct 3, 2007)

hey there ive seen some ipod to jetta configs... are there any hook ups for the zune? thanks


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

there aren't any interfaces that will allow you to control your zune like the ipod ones do, only thing you can really do is a standard audio input to your radio.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (BlackGLS)*

You can get an adapter to read the files on the zune like regular MP3 player. But it's not worth the price tag of $200. Just get a regular aux.


----------

